# Sayin' Hi From Central Texas



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Vern. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## mikeqtaylor53 (Jun 3, 2009)

:thumbs_upWelcome and hope you enjoy the experience. Things get wild every now and then.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad you are here and :welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------

